# Thinkspace Contest



## tonaliszt

To help kick off the new Competitions sub-forum; Here's one from Thinkspace: 

Score an animated short. 
Prizes are some of their courses. 
Deadline: December 7

http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=4a8dcefea6052898e99d752af&id=2d36b8f63e&e=1273875708

Good Luck!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

3 minutes is a lot for me to try to write in this amount of time because of school but I'll give it a shot if I find the time.

Anyone else find this scene particularly tricky (which makes perfects sense since it's a contest)?


----------



## SuperD

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Anyone else find this scene particularly tricky (which makes perfects sense since it's a contest)?



Yes, I had a quick look at it today. It won't be easy! Good luck.


----------



## mmendez

Looks quite challenging! I'll give it a try.

Miguel


----------



## jacobthestupendous

The fine print at the bottom of the page says that any entries sent after 7/12/15 will not be accepted. Misprint?


----------



## d.healey

jacobthestupendous said:


> The fine print at the bottom of the page says that any entries sent after 7/12/15 will not be accepted. Misprint?


7th of December - Thinkspace is British


----------



## jacobthestupendous

d.healey said:


> 7th of December - Thinkspace is British


Thanks!


----------



## resound

Anyone else working on this?


----------



## Noam Guterman

That's one complex contest indeed! I think I'll take a shot at it


----------



## streetster

Yeah giving it a go. I've done a number of short films including animated. I have to say this one is damn hard!


----------



## resound

I agree, I have found this to be quite the challenge to score. I think I am happy with what I have come up with so far.


----------



## Soundhound

I'm giving it a try too. Fun! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## spoon

Hey guys 
How are you doing so far with the contest? 
I´ve just started (literally), never done sound to pciture before...it`s kinda hard but fun. 
Have a great day
marco


----------



## resound

I finished mine on Tuesday and sent it in. Good luck!


----------



## MyBootsOnFire

The info page doesn't seem to be working for me, maybe someone could help me out. I seem to remember them saying something about how they wanted the file sent in, but on the video it just says to email it to [email protected] Did the info page say something about a dropbox type deal or am i imagining that?


----------



## resound

They suggested WeTransfer. Send them the final video clip so they can just open it up and hit play. I sent them a Quicktime .mov


----------



## MyBootsOnFire

resound said:


> They suggested WeTransfer. Send them the final video clip so they can just open it up and hit play. I sent them a Quicktime .mov




Cool, thanks!


----------



## spoon

Good luck to you all


----------



## spoon

ui, I am so happy...I´m one of the "other runners up".


----------



## resound

spoon said:


> ui, I am so happy...I´m one of the "other runners up".


Congrats! I was one of the "other runners up" as well. Congrats to all!


----------



## spoon

Congrats to you, too, resound


----------



## josefsnabb

Wow, great work Soundhound!


----------



## Soundhound

Thank you!


----------



## resound

Very cool and interesting approach Soundhound! Are we allowed to post our videos now? I know we weren't allowed to post anything online during the competition for obvious reasons, but now that the competition is over I wasn't sure if we were allowed to post our video for copyright reasons. 

BTW, they mentioned in the email that the runners-up would all get a free short course. Has anyone heard back from them about this?


----------



## Soundhound

Uh oh. I'll check with them, and take my post down for now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## spoon

resound said:


> Very cool and interesting approach Soundhound! Are we allowed to post our videos now? I know we weren't allowed to post anything online during the competition for obvious reasons, but now that the competition is over I wasn't sure if we were allowed to post our video for copyright reasons.
> 
> BTW, they mentioned in the email that the runners-up would all get a free short course. Has anyone heard back from them about this?



No...still waiting, too...


----------



## Soundhound

I sent them an email and I think got an auto reply saying they're out of the office till Jan 4.


----------



## spoon

Cool. Thank you.


----------

